# Sad News



## ABA Ohio (May 31, 2007)

It is with great sadness that I report the passing of Jonathan Smitley.
Jonathan was my assistant director for the American Bass Anglers / American Fishing Tour, Ohio Central Division for several years. He then became the ABA/AFT Director for the Eastern Ohio Division.
Jonathan was only 30 years old and leaves his wife Lucy and 2 young children Taylor and Jonathan Ross Smitley Jr.
Showing will be at Brucker and Kishler Funeral Home, 985 N. 21st Street, Newark on Wednesday (11/28) 2 to 4 and 6 to 8 PM. 
Funeral service on Thursday at 10:00 AM at the funeral home with burial following the service in Cedar Hill Cemetery.
K. Barry Davis


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

My sympathy goes out to his family and friends. Much too young.Hopefully there is some life insurance.


----------

